# I need Help



## Wood (Feb 20, 2010)

Me and My buddy started coyte hunting this year after deer season we have a predator call and mouse squeker can we kill coyotes with that or do we need to add to our collection


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Sure, you do not need all this fancy stuff that many of us now use. I killed lots of coyotes, bobcats, fox, raccoons and ringtails growing up with my deer rifle and a burnham brother long range hand call. Just go have fun and learn.


----------



## jsoulier (Feb 7, 2010)

He's right, most of the stuff out there is just made to be bought, and it's not mission critical. Through the last decade of hunting coyotes, my success rate has drastically increased, and I have been buying up odds and ends for hunting too. However, I would attribute the vast majority of my success to experience and acquired skills.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

+1 Wilded--This time of year when breeding is still on I go to some of my good hand calls to keep the fur coming in. Get out there and do some call'in Wood and you'll get addicted just like Autumnrider


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Use what you have, and have fun. As you want to "add to the bag of tricks " do so.


----------



## 1badboy (Feb 21, 2010)

i just started this year and used a small caliber rifle i had and some cheap call i picked up at the hardware store and have called in 7 yotes in 2 wks , i m addicted !


----------



## chief (Feb 21, 2010)

Just started this year, heck this month for that part, I have one mouth caller (knight&hale easy howler plus) and a small hand held e-caller (ergo). I live on a 160 farm in East TN have plenty of yotes here. 2 weeks ago they took a small house dog, monday of this week one followed my warmerwarnier dog within 60 yds of the house. I had 6 in the hayfield next to the house one night last week. All of sudden they have stopped howling and barking, I'm not hearing anything at all. A few days ago my neighbor had 6 of them kill a good size deer in her yard. I went out for the third time tonight. I'm using both callers and not getting any response. Any and all tips and advice will be greatly appreciated. I'm already pumped and have not even called in my first yote.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

you will find that wind and set up are, in my opinion, infinitely more important than the amount of calls you have, or how much money you have dumped into your gear. nothing wrong with any of the expensive stuff, in fact a lot of it is really nice. try to make sure whenever you go out you have full camo on, don't ever hunt a spot out of eagerness-wait for the right wind, you never want to hunt a spot with the wind blowing into the spot that you suspect the dogs are lying in, try to avoid exposing yourself on hills on your way to your stand, and really pay attention to your surroundings. it can be absolutely ridiculous how well these dogs blend in. that's about the best advice i can offer.


----------



## buckskull (Feb 21, 2010)

At this time of year try yote talk. Another good call is a yote/fox fight call if you get an electronic.


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

howls will get good responce, rabbits are food.
some days a coyote wouldn't come in if you had him on a leash.
just keep trying and when the coyote decides to he will show up.
i started with just one call and did it for years with good responce
someday you will hit a" honey day" and lots of coyoteswill respond
i wish i knew what days were what but after many years of calling i haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

Timing and hours spent in the field are more important than equipment. If you have a gun that shoots straight and you can sound like wounded prey, then you can kill coyotes. Hunt as often as you can, cover as much ground as you can, and you will find coyotes that will respond. The main thing is to get out in the field and try different things untill you figure out what works for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's one for ya, "call less". Every time you call, (whether electric ,or mouth) you give up your position.
Mind the wind, stay outta site when settin up, and be quiet.
If you do these three things , the rest is a numbers game, make lots of stands.


----------



## bbreardon14 (Feb 16, 2010)

just starting out got alot of good information out of this article really appreciate it and good luck out there and have fun!!


----------



## NIGHTGHOST (Feb 21, 2010)

chief,its very easy to inform the yotes that u are coming or that youve been there.dont overcall 1 set. wonder if they are educated?


----------



## crittergitter (Feb 24, 2010)

Wood, what part of il. Are you hunting in?


----------

